# BMX Gekauft! No Plan! FREU!



## Haschima (20. März 2021)

Heute mal ein BMX gekauft.
Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind!

Es hat keine Bremsen, egal,
der Rotator ist in fragwürdigen zustand, nicht das ich wüsste wie diese technik überhaupt funktioniert.
Das Ding ist aus dem letzten Jahrtausend und macht vom Gewicht meinem Fully Konkurenz! 
Egal, ich ja auch.
Ich hab jetzt ein BMX.

Das endet in nichts gutem, war auch schon immer egal.

 Irgentwer hat mal gesagt: ein BMX kann gar nicht zu klein sein. Also hab ich einfach mal was gekauft. Hat 2 Räder, rollt. gut is.

Es ist ein Radbmx

Ich denke das ist die Marke, absolut kein Plan.
Erstes googel deutet an das in grauer vorzeit mal heisser scheiss war.

So einfach ist dann doch nicht ganz.
Ich muss jetzt erst mal rausfinden wie das alles Funktioniert.  

Nun die Entscheidende Frage:
Ist es schlau mit fast 40 jahren sich ohne Plan ein BMX zu kaufen? Egal.


----------



## Sespri (21. März 2021)

Haschima schrieb:


> Nun die Entscheidende Frage:
> Ist es schlau mit fast 40 jahren sich ohne Plan ein BMX zu kaufen? Egal.


Auf dem Sterbebett bereut man die Dummheiten, die man *nicht* gemacht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haschima (21. März 2021)

Soweit so gut.
Ich werd wohl 2 U-breaks brauchen, passende hebel und Kabelführung.
 Vorne jetzt erst mal eine alte V-break installiert (keine rotation).
Das ist aber glaub so was wie blasphemie.

Das vordere Kettenblatt müsste wohl auch grösser sein, Das ist noch ein ungeklärtes Problem.

Ich tendiere zu den U-breaks von Odyssey 1999, plus passende Kabelführung.
Sind so 50€ rum.

Kann dazu wer was sagen, abraten, empfehlen, whatsever?

Dachte so ein BMX ist kompatiebler mit MTB technik, aber leider nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sespri (21. März 2021)

Haschima schrieb:


> Das vordere Kettenblatt müsste wohl auch grösser sein, Das ist noch ein ungeklärtes Problem.


Ich würde zuerst mal fahren und sehen wie es sich anfühlt. Bei meinem Dirtbike sieht die Übersetzung optisch ähnlich aus und es passt auf dem Pumptrack ganz gut. Bin mal zum Spass fast 1:1 gegangen - beinahe so Trialmässig - aber das war dann entschieden zu nervös. Wildes Gekurbel ohne Vortrieb.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. März 2021)

Haschima schrieb:


> Vorne jetzt erst mal eine alte V-break installiert (keine rotation).
> Das ist aber glaub so was wie blasphemie.


Er hat Jehova gesagt!!!
Als erster Notbehelf okay, um schonmal über den Parkplatz rollen zu können.
Ich würde am BMX lieber brakeless fahren, als ausschließlich mit Vorderbremse - du hast was zum Ziehen am Lenker und wenn es bei verunglücktem Trick/Landung schnell gehen musst, gehste mit Pech über den Lenker.

Wenn du den Rotor nutzen willst und dich an Barspins und vielleicht Tailwhips rantasten, muss die Vorderbremse eh weg (es sei denn Vorderbremse durch Gabelschaft).
Insofern reicht eine Hinterbremse locker, fahr ich am Dirtbike auch so...

Daumen hoch für das Experiment, besser spät als nie.


----------



## Haschima (21. März 2021)

Ja, denke das ist guter plan.
Morgen mal testen wie Sich die V-Break daran macht, noch am basteln auch hinten erst mal eine dranzubekommen.

hübsch wirds so aber nicht. Das wird nicht so bleiben können


----------



## der Trixxer (21. März 2021)

Erstmal den bitte den Lenker einstellen. Lenkerwinkel in Flucht zur Gabel. Maximal senkrecht. Nie nach vorne gekippt!!! Welche Marke ist das?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. März 2021)

Haschima schrieb:


> Das vordere Kettenblatt müsste wohl auch grösser sein, Das ist noch ein ungeklärtes Problem.


Achso, dazu noch:
Wie hier schon geschrieben am besten erstmal lassen. Du willst mit dem Ding ja nicht beim Zeitfahren brillieren sondern eher bissl durch die Gegend rollen, da brauchste vorne kein Kreissägeblatt.

Und der Lenker sieht noch ziemlich nach Tr*ia*l-Bike aus, so weit nach vorne musste nicht.


----------



## Haschima (21. März 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rotor nutzen willst und dich an Barspins und vielleicht Tailwhips rantasten, muss die Vorderbremse eh weg (es sei denn Vorderbremse durch Gabelschaft).


Rotor vorhanden, sowie führung durch gabelschaft, Die Kanäle für vorne sind jedoch durch (alt, verrostet, gebrochen) und hinten nicht vorhanden.) 

Meine vorhandenen V breaks bekomm ich hinten nicht dran, die kommen der Kette in den Weg.  

Kabelführung komplett mit rotor und kabeln gibts für Knapp übern 10er von odyssey.

Leider wirds wohl mit vorhandenen teilen nicht zur Lösung kommen, aber zum fahren wirds erstmal reichen.


----------



## Haschima (21. März 2021)

nanananaMUDMAN schrieb:


> Und der Lenker sieht noch ziemlich nach Tr*ia*l-Bike aus, so weit nach vorne musste nicht.


 Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, Barspin wird so schwierig. Gerade nach dem Winkel geschaut wie er sein sollte. Gleich mal ändern.


----------



## Haschima (21. März 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Erstmal den bitte den Lenker einstellen. Lenkerwinkel in Flucht zur Gabel. Maximal senkrecht. Nie nach vorne gekippt!!! Welche Marke ist das?


... in arbeit.   Marke Radbmx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (21. März 2021)

Haschima schrieb:


> Nun die Entscheidende Frage:
> Ist es schlau mit fast 40 jahren sich ohne Plan ein BMX zu kaufen? Egal.


Also ich bin 50+ und hab mir letztes Jahr für den Pumptrack wieder ein BMX aufgebaut. Schlau war es nicht, mein Rücken und meine Frau haben mich daran erinnert warum ich vor 3 Jahren mein BMX und mein Dirtbike verkauft habe und nur noch Fully fahre. Spass macht es trotzdem.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. März 2021)

So ne gewisse Schmerzfreiheit bzgl. Alter ist hilfreich, wenn's mal Richtung Skatepark geht...


----------



## Haschima (23. März 2021)

Lenker steht jetzt richtig,
V-Break hinten ging dann doch, mit reichlich modifikation, Kabel im Dirt-Style einfach 2 mal ums Steuerrohr, und für die vordere V-Break auch noch eine Kabelführung gefunden die durchs Steuerrohr passen sollte (noch aussen Montiert/noch nur 160° drehung in eine richtung möglich)

Also V-Breaks an einem BMX, es sieht ja mal richtig doof aus. Optisch ne Katastrophe.

Sogar Rücklicht und Klingel dran.
Mein HT musste Griffe und Bremsklötze spenden, naja, Sah hübsch aus aber stand eh nur rum.

Und diese schrecklichen Speichenreflektoren gegen unauffällige Getauscht.

Letzten 3er päckchen Lenkerendstopfen bestellt, Rot kam an mein Fully, Schwarz schenkte ich nem Freund und Blau, 
Dachte noch: Was soll ich mit Blau? 
Genial, passt Perfekt.

Heute wirds getestet. Bild folgt.


----------



## Groovygrafix (23. März 2021)

Hi,
eine U-Brake kannst du an dem Bock vergessen. Die Bremssockel sind für Canti oder V-Brake ausgelegt. Da stimmt die Position der Sockel nicht...


----------



## Haschima (23. März 2021)

Groovygrafix schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine U-Brake kannst du an dem Bock vergessen. Die Bremssockel sind für Canti oder V-Brake ausgelegt. Da stimmt die Position der Sockel nicht...



Hmmm, das ist aber schlecht. Inwieweit passt das nicht, lassen die sich überhaupt nicht Montieren? Sprich ganz anderer Sockel.
Oder nur nicht ideale Position?

Die V-Break funktionieren zwar, aber V-Break typisch eher Schlecht als Recht.
Auch wird bei der vorderen bei innenverlegter Bremsleitung das schwierig richtig anzulegen.
Und die V-Break hinten wird doch mit Rotator eh nicht super funktionieren. Ach herje.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (23. März 2021)

Haschima schrieb:


> Die V-Break funktionieren zwar, aber V-Break typisch eher Schlecht als Recht.
> Auch wird bei der vorderen bei innenverlegter Bremsleitung das schwierig richtig anzulegen.
> Und die V-Break hinten wird doch mit Rotator eh nicht super funktionieren. Ach herje.


Vielleicht stellt sich eher die Frage, was du den Bremsen alles abverlangen willst und ob es überhaupt eine Vorderbremse braucht.

Die Anforderungen sind ja doch deutlich andere als an (d)ein MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haschima (23. März 2021)

Bin von der ersten Testfahrt zurück und es hat echt Spass gemacht.
Manman, was einen so ein kleines Bike ins Schwitzen bringen kann!!!
Nicht wirklich was hinbekommen aber auch nicht aufs Maul gelegt.
Erstaunlich aus was für Situationen man sich auf dem BMX noch retten kann.
Praktisch so ein kleines Ding.

Die Pedale sind aber ein Problem. Ansich steht man ja schon recht gut auf diesen Vollplastikflats, aber die Hälfte der Pins fehlt halt schon. Das Hinterrad kommt so nur mit Mühe hoch. Verbesserungswürdig.

Das Vorderrad hat leichten Achter, Mit den grausigen bremsen ist feindosierung ein Fremdwort. Kein Wunder: Ein Bäckchen hat eine regelrechte Dreiecksform.

Das klackern der Hinterradsbremse nervt auch, kommt davon wenn man einen Schaltzug verbaut, ja, ich knaup mir gerne mal was zurecht. Aber es funktioniert.

Ich hab nen Nosemanual hinbekommen, ok, weder gehalten noch gestanden.
Aber ich bin Begeistert!!!

Auf der Einkaufsliste stehn Bremsanlage mit Zügen, wobei mich dabei Goofygrafix jetzt Verunsichert hat.
Desweiteren Flatpedals. 
Crankbroters Stamp 1 dürftens werden.


----------



## Haschima (24. März 2021)

Will es nicht unnötig auseinanderbauen.
Ist das eine Herrkömliche 3teilige Kurbel?
Sprich standart mtb pedale passen?


----------



## DrmZ (24. März 2021)

Das sieht nach ner einfachen einteiligen BMX-Kurbel aus.
So wie diese hier: https://www.kunstform.org/de/salt-opc-1-piece-bmx-kurbel-p-16213
Dann passen keine MTB Pedale.


----------



## Haschima (24. März 2021)

ok, vielen dank


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (24. März 2021)

Wenn wie von DrmZ vermutet, dann passen nur Pedale mit 1/2"-Gewinde (12,7mm) an die verbaute Kurbel.

Sonst gilt:
If in doubt, measure it out! 📏


----------

